# Vulcanismo 2015



## Orion (1 Jan 2015 às 18:01)




----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2015 às 19:51)




----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2015 às 18:25)

Atividade vulcânica do Bardarbunga (Islândia) em direto:

http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/bardarbunga/


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2015 às 14:57)




----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2015 às 21:42)




----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2015 às 20:37)




----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2015 às 22:42)




----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2015 às 16:41)




----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2015 às 18:07)

A isostasia e a actividade vulcânica

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26923-melting-ice-spells-volcanic-trouble.html#.VNjz1OYRc4h


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2015 às 15:44)




----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2015 às 18:05)




----------



## Geopower (2 Mar 2015 às 20:14)

http://www.iflscience.com/environment/drones-sacrificed-volcano-science

vale a pena ver...


----------



## Vince (3 Mar 2015 às 07:45)

Há cerca de hora e meia atrás erupção do vulcão Villarrica no Chile. Ontem tinha sido elevado o nível de alerta para laranja.
Neste altura alerta vermelho com evacuação controlada de populações próximas
http://sitio.temucotelevision.cl/2015/03/volcan-villarrica-hace-erupcion.html


----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2015 às 19:26)




----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2015 às 22:23)

pelas imagens que vi podemos classificar a erupção do vulcão Villarrica como estromboliana?


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2015 às 22:32)

Mais umas fotos da erupção do vulcão Villarrica. Pelas imagens já diminuiu um pouco a actividade.
Fonte: http://www.publimetro.cl/nota/croni...adores-estan-tranquilos/xIQocb!gGiC3G9FtxKTg/


----------



## Teles (3 Mar 2015 às 22:59)

Algumas imagens do vulcão Villarrica:

http://i100.independent.co.uk/artic...-chiles-villarrica-volcano-erupts--xJyHsZiH6e


----------



## fablept (13 Mar 2015 às 00:02)

Erupção de hoje do vulcão Turrialba na Costa Rica


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 18:55)




----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2015 às 16:08)




----------



## João Pedro (21 Mar 2015 às 15:22)

fablept disse:


> Erupção de hoje do vulcão Turrialba na Costa Rica







https://scontent-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=2da49e3e8a1959dff0701d66cb93519f&oe=557EEDAE

Serei o único a ver o Falkor nesta nuvem?





http://www.entertainmentfuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/neverending_shot9l.jpg


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2015 às 03:36)

http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20150330-14-stunning-volcano-creations


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2015 às 17:56)




----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2015 às 18:41)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 00:06)

Vulcão Calbuco no Chile entrou em erupção.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 00:07)

Puerto Montt, Chile @elrafaarenas





Bariloche, Argentina @isabella_perea


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 00:08)




----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2015 às 00:45)

Brutal!



Timelapse


----------



## fablept (23 Abr 2015 às 01:23)

Erupção mais forte desde Kelud (Indonésia) no ano passado? Sub Pliniana? Já se fala numa erupção VEI4 ou possivelmente VEI5..só espero que toda gente tenha sido evacuada antes da erupção.



> Calbuco has had at least 10 eruptions since 1837. The most recent eruption was April 22 2015, the first since 1972. One of the largest historical eruptions in southern Chile took place there in 1893–1894. Violent eruptions ejected 30-cm bombs to distances of 8 km from the crater, accompanied by voluminous hot lahars. Strong explosions occurred in April 1917, and a lava dome formed in the crater accompanied by hot lahars. Another short explosive eruption in January 1929 also included an apparent pyroclastic flow and a lava flow. The last major eruption of Calbuco, in 1961, sent ash columns 12–15 km high and produced plumes that dispersed mainly to the SE and two lava flows were also emitted. There was a minor, 4-hour eruption on August 26, 1972. Strong fumarolic emission from the main crater was observed on August 12, 1996.
> 
> Fonte: Volcano FB



Webcam
http://www.sernageomin.cl/camaras/Calbuco/fija/calbuco.jpg

Timelapse de outra posição (Inicia nos 20s):


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 04:21)

Chuva de cinzas em Villa la Angostura, Argentina
@C5N


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 04:32)

@Arkanax e @NitzaDitzel


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 04:53)

Confirma-se que há fluxo piroclástico no Vulcão Calbuco.
Alerta segue vermelho e a zona de exclusão ao redor do vulcão e de 20 km.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 04:56)

Foto: Joaquín López-Dóriga


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Abr 2015 às 05:24)

Que fotos
 obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 05:25)

Grande quantidade de lava sendo expelida neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 05:30)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 05:32)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 05:37)

TV chilena está transmitindo a erupção, porém apenas para o Chile.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 05:41)




----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2015 às 08:31)

Houve um 2º pulso eruptivo










> Alerta Roja: Volcán Calbuco lanza segundo pulso eruptivo más enérgico que el anterior
> Se han registrado dos pulsos eruptivos, flujos piroclásticos, coladas de lava y columnas de cenizas. A las 8 AM parte sobrevuelo para evaluar impactos.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 15:26)

_Time-lapse_ da erupção:

http://www.wsj.com/video/time-lapse...pts/17391A8F-37EB-4FD3-B081-4417FC0A3506.html


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 16:15)

Uma compilação:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 19:35)

Essa é uma erupção subpliniana (VEI4).
As cinzas vulcânica podem chegar até ao extremo sul do Brasil nas próximas 48 horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 19:39)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 19:41)




----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 19:43)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Essa é uma erupção subpliniana (VEI4).
> As cinzas vulcânica podem chegar até ao extremo sul do Brasil nas próximas 48 horas.



Uma quantidade maciça de cinzas que irão começar caír. Aquela pluma atingiu os 15 Km. É uma das erupções recentes mais cénicas e espectaculares.
A eletricidade gerada por aquela coluna ascendente mostra bem a velocidade do movimento vertical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Abr 2015 às 19:43)




----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 19:48)

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=85767&src=nha


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 20:02)

É possível acompanhar, ou rever, a erupção a partir de satélite (escolher informação e horas):

http://www.inmet.gov.br/satelites/?area=0&produto=G12_AS_VI&ct=0

A erupção é a mancha nebulosa no canto inferior esquerdo.

Antes:






Depois:






Antes:






Depois:


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2015 às 15:27)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Abr 2015 às 19:37)

Nuvem de cinzas chegou a região de Chuí e Bagé, Brasil.
@metsul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Abr 2015 às 19:40)

_Lahar_ da erupção causou alguns estragos.
Vulcão segue expelindo cinzas e gases.


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 01:40)

> Chilean authorities have said they fear a new crater could be opened up on the Calbuco volcano - potentially triggering a violent new eruption.





> "*Calbuco is one of the three most dangerous volcanoes in Chile, but even though everyone knew it was active - there was no warning ahead of it erupting.*"



http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/04/chile-braces-volcano-eruption-150424021435341.html

Há uma câmara apontada para o vulcão (ver em baixo - RED DE VIGILANCIA VOLCÁNICA*)*:

http://www.sernageomin.cl/


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 01:44)




----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 02:01)

Versão mais rápida do vídeo acima:



http://kdvr.com/2015/04/22/calbuco-volcano-in-chile-erupts-evacuates-area/

http://mexico.cnn.com/mundo/2015/04...on-las-erupciones-del-volcan-calbuco-en-chile


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 14:20)

http://www.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=85779&eocn=home&eoci=nh


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 15:57)

Captada em vídeo o início da erupção:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ures-exact-moment-Chilean-volcano-erupts.html


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2015 às 15:14)




----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2015 às 15:36)

European MetOp satellites have been monitoring aerosols blasted into the atmosphere by Chile's Calbuco volcano on April 22nd. This 5-day movie shows a plume of sulfur dioxide spreading east from Chile to Brazil:






The effect of this plume on Brazilian sunsets has been dramatic. Helio C. Vital of Rio de Janeiro reports: "Pushed by strong winds, aerosols from Calbuco reached Rio today (April 26) and produced an spectacular display of bright unusual colors across most of the western sky during evening twilight. The red-magenta glow lasted until an hour after local sunset."

This is what he saw:






As the sun set and the twilight faded, Jupiter and the Moon over Rio were surrounded by a distinctly purple hue.

Purple is one of the telltale signs of a volcanic sunset. Fine volcanic aerosols in the stratosphere scatter blue light which, when mixed with ordinary sunset red, produces a violet hue. But purple isn't the only thing to look for, says atmospheric optics expert Les Cowley. In addition, he advises, sky watchers in Chile and Brazil should "be alert for a very bright yellow twilight arch, fine cloud structure in the arch seen through binoculars, and long diffuse rays and shadows." 

http://www.spaceweather.com/


----------



## fablept (28 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

Colapso do domo vulcânico do vulcão Sinabung (Indonésia) - 28/04/2015


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2015 às 02:05)

Monte Sinabung, Indonésia


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 16:20)




----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2015 às 20:02)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Monte Sinabung, Indonésia


São curiosas as dinâmicas de um fluxo piroclástico que consome metade de uma motorizada, preserva uma cadeira de madeira e respetiva almofada, consome parcialmente uma casa e deixa a porta de madeira intocada.


----------



## Thomar (2 Mai 2015 às 10:16)

Saiu um estudo sobre a quantidade de magma presente no subsolo do parque Yellowstone nos EUA.



> *EUA: YELLOWSTONE TEM UM RESERVATÓRIO SUBTERRÂNEO DE MAGMA MAIOR DO QUE SE PENSAVA
> *
> _No coração do Parque Nacional de Yellowstone, nos Estados Unidos, existe um supervulcão subterrâneo que liberta cerca de 45.000 toneladas de dióxido de carbono (CO2) por dia. Mas a câmara magmática deste vulcão não é suficientemente grande para produzir tais níveis de CO2 e há anos que os cientistas procuravam por uma fonte vulcânica alternativa._
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/05/...subterraneo-de-magma-maior-do-que-se-pensava/

Não encontrei outro tópico onde enquadrar melhor este estudo.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2015 às 16:40)




----------



## João Pedro (6 Mai 2015 às 19:37)

É impressão minha ou tem mesmo havido muita atividade vulcânica ultimamente?


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2015 às 20:18)

João Pedro disse:


> É impressão minha ou tem mesmo havido muita atividade vulcânica ultimamente?



Aqui tens mais um 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lava-rocks-gas-air-crater-wall-collapses.html


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mai 2015 às 20:21)

Esse não conta, está sempre assim!


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2015 às 19:18)




----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2015 às 20:46)




----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2015 às 17:47)




----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 18:40)

*Earthquakes on Hawaii volcano could signal new eruption*

http://news.yahoo.com/earthquakes-hawaii-volcano-could-signal-eruption-002845230.html


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 18:54)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...8d7e-f8cc-11e4-a13c-193b1241d51a_gallery.html


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2015 às 20:14)




----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2015 às 15:40)




----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2015 às 21:20)

Em português:


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2015 às 10:38)

*Volcano erupts without warning on Kuchinoerabu Island; evacuation underway*
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...ts-isle-kagoshima-prompting-evacuation-order/


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mai 2015 às 22:12)

Impressionante a última foto!


----------



## fablept (30 Mai 2015 às 02:47)

Há outro vulcão no Japão, Monte Hakone, que está em alerta depois de 2 meses ter aumento a actividade geotermal, ocorrido imensos swarms sísmicos (pico 400 sismos/dia) e ter havido uma deformação de 12cm (!) no espaço de 2/3 semanas.

Webcam para uma das zonas geotermais que encontra-se encerradas ao público desde o ínicio da actividade..
http://www.sizenken.biodic.go.jp/live/view_dsp.php?camera_no=48


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2015 às 21:38)

> On May 25, 2015, Wolf volcano, the highest volcanic peak in the Galapagos, began erupting for the first time in 33 years.








http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=85963&src=nha


----------



## Orion (3 Jun 2015 às 15:29)




----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2015 às 19:54)




----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 15:27)




----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2015 às 22:23)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2015 às 06:46)

Japão elevou o nível de alerta no Monte Hakone para 3, pois uma pequena erupção foi registrada. 
A última erupção significativa ocorreu a 2.900 anos atrás e a última erupção registrada foi no ano de 1170.


----------



## fablept (30 Jun 2015 às 21:28)

Há já alguns meses que esse vulcão mostrava sinais de instabilidade, até agora a actividade tem sido centrada no local onde desenvolveu-se forte actividade geotermal nos últimos meses..muito provavelmente irá ter uma erupção significativa.

+Info:
http://www.volcano.si.edu/volcano.cfm?vn=283020

Webcam da zona turística..
http://www.sizenken.biodic.go.jp/live/view_dsp.php?camera_no=48


----------



## fablept (2 Jul 2015 às 01:18)

Outra webcam do vulcão Hakone:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/realtime-1/

Vídeo do local onde ocorreu a pequena erupção (freática ou não, houve emissão de cinzas).




Durante o dia de 30 e ontem, começou a ocorrer um enxame sísmico na Islândia, na zona Reykjanes. As autoridades aumentaram o nível de alerta no vulcão Eldey de verde para amarelo..


> As said in news earlier today, an intense earthquake swarm started on 30 June around 21:00 near Geirfuglasker on the Reykjanes Ridge, about 30 km southwest of Reykjanestá. The first burst of activity calmed down around midnight and activity is since occurring in pulses with two to three hours in between. The strongest earthquakes detected since the onset of the swarm were M5.0 at 02:25 and M4.9 at 04:59 on the morning of 1 July.
> 
> Similar swarms have been recorded in previous years and have generally lasted up to a couple of days without resulting in an observable eruption. Indeed, the area is known for frequent eruptive activity with two recognized eruptions per century.
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (9 Jul 2015 às 14:33)

Video de um fluxo piroclástico a viajar sobre água do vulcão Batu Tara (Indonésia - dia 3 de Julho 2015)..


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2015 às 13:49)




----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 00:06)




----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 18:37)

Erupção no Cotopaxi, Equador. Imagens de satélite das cinzas aqui:

http://volcano.ssec.wisc.edu/imager...ype:Ash_Height::endtime:latest::daterange:480


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 19:20)

Câmara do vulcão. Está _off_:

http://www.igepn.edu.ec/cotopaxi/camaras-cotopaxi



> Debido a la gran cantidad de visitas al momento, solamente presentaremos la cámara de Sincholagua. Gracias por su comprensión. Copyright © 2012-2015 Instituto Geofísico


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 14:17)




----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2015 às 15:51)




----------



## Orion (6 Set 2015 às 21:15)




----------



## fablept (15 Set 2015 às 14:06)

Sinabung (Indonésia) no dia de hoje.


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2015 às 17:14)

Notícia de Ontem: http://g1.globo.com/mundo/noticia/2...iores-vulcoes-japoneses-entra-em-erupcao.html

*Monte Aso entra em erupção no Japão*
_*Erupção causou a retirada de 30 pessoas da região e o desvio de voos.
Aso expele fumaça e cinzas e pode lançar grandes rochas.*_

O monte Aso, o vulcão ativo mais extenso do Japão, situado em uma região pouco habitada a sudoeste do país, entrou nesta segunda-feira (14) em erupção e causou a retirada de 30 pessoas e o desvio de vários voos, informaram as autoridades locais.

O vulcão começou a expelir fumaça e cinzas por volta das 9h43 (horário local, 21h43 de domingo, 13, em Brasília), segundo a Agência Meteorológica Japonesa (JMA), que declarou o nível 3 de alerta e recomendou que todos fiquem ao menos a um raio de 2 km longe da região.

Trinta pessoas, entre praticantes de caminhada e funcionários dos serviços de restauração e transporte da região do monte Aso, foram retiradas pelas autoridades locais, segundo informou a emissora estatal "NHK".

O Japão recomendou os turistas a se afastarem do vulcão. As autoridades elevaram o nível de alerta vulcânico a grau 3 de 5, enquanto uma espessa fumaça branca se elevava por 2.000 metros acima do enorme vulcão situado na ilha de Kyushu, no sudeste do país.

Até o momento, não foram registradas vítimas ou danos. As autoridades convocaram os visitantes deste enclave a deixar o local rapidamente.

A JMA adverte do risco de queda de rochas lançadas pelo vulcão e das emanações de gases tóxicos.

Situado na cidade de Kumamoto (ilha de Kyushu, sudoeste do Japão) cerca de 1.000 km a sudoeste de Tóquio, o monte Aso conta com cinco picos, uma altura máxima de 1.592 metros de altura e uma caldeira que o transforma no vulcão ativo mais extenso do Japão e em um dos maiores do mundo.

A erupção obrigou as companhias aéreas a suspender sete voos internos, indicaram à AFP porta-vozes da ANA e da Japan Airlines (JAL).


----------



## fablept (15 Set 2015 às 17:50)

Video da erupção do vulcão Aso..


Não sei a que distância encontra-se aquele parque de estacionamento, mas depois do incidente do ano passado no Japão com os turistas que estavam a fazer uma caminhada e um vulcão entrou em erupção, vitimando várias pessoas, não sei se andam a arricar um pouco..

Recentemente o blog VolcanoCafe publicou um artigo sobre as potencialidades catastróficas de uma grande erupção neste vulcão..
http://www.volcanocafe.org/a-wedge-of-worry-aso-caldera-ndvp-4/


----------



## vamm (16 Set 2015 às 13:45)

fablept disse:


> Sinabung (Indonésia) no dia de hoje.



Essa primeira foto, se a visse assim do nada, sem informação de vulcão nenhum, diria que era falsa. É mesmo impressionante ver a força da natureza e ver fotos destas assim! Obrigada pela partilha


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 17:31)

*BBC admits faking dramatic volcano eruption scene on natural history show*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/bbc...o-eruption-scene-on-natural-history-show.html


----------



## fablept (14 Out 2015 às 22:47)

Mount Aso (Japão) em directo..


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2015 às 23:56)

fablept disse:


> Video da erupção do vulcão Aso..
> 
> 
> Não sei a que distância encontra-se aquele parque de estacionamento, mas depois do incidente do ano passado no Japão com os turistas que estavam a fazer uma caminhada e um vulcão entrou em erupção, vitimando várias pessoas, não sei se andam a arricar um pouco..
> ...


É o parque de estacionamento do Museu do Vulcão Aso. Fica a cerca de 3 km das crateras do vulcão.
https://www.google.pt/maps/@32.8851876,131.0666137,2082m/data=!3m1!1e3!5m1!1e4


----------



## fablept (15 Out 2015 às 13:46)

De vez em quando ainda se vê alguns carros no parque de estacionamento, talvez por ser um vulcão que nos últimos 100 anos apenas teve erupções VEI 1 e VEI 2 permitam que as pessoas se aproximem  da erupção..

Fluxos piroclásticos do vulcão Sinabung (Indonésia) em 4k


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2015 às 17:12)

*A volcano in Indonesia erupts with electric-blue lava*

http://www.businessinsider.com/kawah-ijen-erupts-with-electric-blue-lava-2015-10


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2015 às 22:20)




----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2015 às 18:19)

*High-latitude volcanic eruptions affect ocean circulation for decades*

http://phys.org/news/2015-11-high-l...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## lserpa (8 Nov 2015 às 12:21)

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=86932&src=fb


----------



## fablept (3 Dez 2015 às 21:47)

Etna hoje/ontem..


----------



## lserpa (4 Dez 2015 às 15:03)

a Tvi também fez um apanhado de imagens
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/internacion...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 16:47)




----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 16:50)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-Momotombo-volcano-eruption-in-110-Years.html


----------



## Teles (6 Dez 2015 às 22:16)

O aeroporto de  Catania voltou novamente a fechar uma imagem tirada à pouco:
Foto de Andrea Mirabella


----------



## Teles (6 Dez 2015 às 22:25)

E porque está na moda as selfies aqui fica uma que encontrei no face com o Etna na retaguarda:


----------



## Teles (6 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

Mais uma foto recente:


----------

